
Scientists Turn Brain's Visual Memories into a Mind-Blowing Video - evo_9
http://news.yahoo.com/scientists-turn-brains-visual-memories-mind-blowing-video-083203371.html
======
braid
More info:
[http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2011/09/110922121407.ht...](http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2011/09/110922121407.htm)

